# 2005 pathfinder service manual



## cashie (Feb 20, 2011)

i thought i found a manual for 05 pathfinder on here awhile back but can't find it now. if anyone has a file on it or knows where to find it could you let me know.
thanks alot


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

2003 Nissan pathfinder abs module connector


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Try the link found on this thread: Almost every Nissan FSM ever


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's also one available at The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The link posted above from NICO has most of the FSM's available for free, just open each section and click save as into a folder.


----------

